# Баян Огонек-2, стоит ли?



## vitacon58 (19 Апр 2018)

Добрый день уважаемому сообществу! Хочу услышать мнение о баяне Огонек-2, производство Киров. Подойдет ли сей инструмент для обучения ребенка в музыкальной школе? В целом эта модель, достойна выбора или это дрова? Вот тут один товарищ говорит, что это лучшее из бюджетных и лучше быть не может https://www.avito.ru/kirovskaya_oblast_kirov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/fire-2_7-letn
emu_buduschemu_butusovuili_postarshe_943430084

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Апр 2018)

А нельзя ли, следуя разумной логике, продолжить одну из тем, а не создавать очередную?http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-4547.html
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7508.html
Вы не смотрите на "отзывы" того кто хочет продать.   К тому же, писал объявление явно сумасшедший.  "Огонь-2 достоин сцены, только он заставляет работать обе полумозги в черепе."  ))


----------



## MAN (19 Апр 2018)

В принципе вполне нормальный ученический баян. Маленький (и, соответственно, лёгкий), что может быть крайне важно для конкретного ребёнка. Да и цена разумная. При условии, что он действительно исправен конечно.
Ну а на всяким зазывным кличам типа "Налетай, куманёк, покупай "Огонёк"!"  действительно не стоит придавать слишком большое значение - автор объявления полагает, что, рекламируя таким образом свой товар, скорее найдёт покупателя. Возможно он и прав, давайте не будем его за это строго судить. Он же не втюхивает свой баянчик втридорога.


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Апр 2018)

vitacon58/ писал:


> Добрый день уважаемому сообществу! Хочу услышать мнение о баяне Огонек-2,
> Заранее спасибо.


Хороший звонкий баян. Легче этюда. Могут быть проблемы с левой механикой. Я недавно внуку такой отреставрировал. Можно найти дешевле.


----------

